# Your Thoughts on Dana Hokana & Her DVDs?



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Just ran across Dana Hokana's DVD series and got interested. I must say I have never owned a training DVD, so this'd be a first for me... I've seen her YouTube clips before, but they're just clips. 

Any thoughts on Dana Hokana? Or the DVDs? What's good, what's not so good? How valuable are these for non-WP riders? WP riders, how good do you find the advice? Or what's the best of the DVDs (to start with)?

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ love the vids and Dana is out there on a daily basis, working, showing and riding horses. She's one of the ONLY vids (as opposed to the "celebrity trainers) I will get because what she says is pertinent to WP and just getting a horse trained to use it's body even if you DON'T do WP. She actually rides...unlike the guru trainers who spend all of their time playing games on the ground.


----------

